# Copper Viggo Clone from Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (25/9/14)

• 22mm
• Modular tube system for 18650 and 18350 sized batteries
• Invisible locking ring
• Silver plated copper contact pins
• Floating positive pin
• Adjustable negative pin on bottom cap
• Laser engraved bottom cap

An absolute winner all round. It has looks and hits like a bomb.

R580

Email asksirvape@gmail.com to place your order.


----------

